

Show HN: Soundwave 2.0 - codeoclock
http://soundwave.com/

======
boqeh
What music sources are you pulling from in search?

I think if you're going for a hardcore music loving crowd, a lot of
recommendations will be coming from places like SoundCloud and Bandcamp.

~~~
lynchdt
The search space is all tunes that have been played on Soundwave from all
sources plus a large source with a huge catalog. Soundwave sources include
Android Native, iTunes, Spotify, Deezer, Rdio, Pandora, Deezer and a few
others. The authority source has a about 20 million tracks.

Bandcamp is not something we have support for right now, but it's been
requested a number of times, and we like to listen to our users. Soundcloud
support was a result of a very vocal group of users with the same perspective
as you have.

Stay tuned!

------
ajs2ajs2
Hah! Duck Hunt. Good times

~~~
codeoclock
There may or may not be other easter eggs on the site... The app is awesome
too!

